# Labelling requirements for canada



## Rosi (Jul 13, 2012)

After an exhaustive search, i have finally found out the requirements for labeling textiles in Canada. There was alot of confusion out there so this is right from the competition bureau (Federal Government). There are only two major things that are required on a label for goods sold in Canada. The company name and address (or CA #) (basically the same thing as an RN# in the US) and the content. Here is the catch, since Canada is deemed to be a bilingual country the content MUST be in English AND French. 

There are no requirements for care or country of origin.

Hope this helps someone, It took me days to track down the "right" information.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

For sure you have to have Country of Origin....Country of Origin is a Canadian Border Services requirement.....


----------



## Rosi (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry, you are correct. I forgot about the border dudes...Thanks for adding that info


----------



## Dust19 (Mar 21, 2010)

Are you able to leave the manufactures info in the shirt or hat then just add your own tag? ie tear out the Alstyle labe,l leave the label with ca info.


----------



## Muin (Feb 7, 2013)

I wouldn't see why not, since your only printing the shirt you didn't "make" the shirt right? then all the other tags need to stay on it except the one for your branding... thats the only one you mess with. i could be wrong.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless it's different in Canada, I thought all Alstyle's had 1 label for everything?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

2 labels on the ones I have...


----------



## tyeee (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you provide more information on CA #? having some trouble finding info on them


----------



## Muin (Feb 7, 2013)

tyeee said:


> Can you provide more information on CA #? having some trouble finding info on them


i found a few websites but im not sure if it's the information your looking for?

General Info on Regulations | Canadian Apparel Federation

Textile Labelling: Glossary - Competition Bureau

Meet U.S. exporting rules with the TCS

I hope this helps anyone that needed it


----------

